# My pidgy babies! (:



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought I'd share some cute pictures of my pigeons!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

did you cut out your wall to make a pigeon loft?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol no, it's suppose to be one of those fancy window seats or whatever but I converted it into something more practical!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Oh alright, nice little addition. You get to sit down next to them all day? I have to go outside and bear the elements to do that haha. You need to buy some pigeon diapers for them. It would be nice to have like 20 pigeons walking and flying around my house wearing diapers. Too bad I have 5 cats.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, great photos, thanks for sharing .

Karyn


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

How cute! 
They're great, hope all goes well with you and your pigeons!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Print Tippler said:


> did you cut out your wall to make a pigeon loft?


LOL, I was thinking the same thing!
Their very pretty and I'm sure you'll be very happy with them. There is a member here that makes custom pigeon diapers so they can be loose in the house without making a mess


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice engineering done, beautiful birds indeed


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I love them!!

It's funny you said something about the diapers, about four days ago I contacted her and I was put on her waiting list for those pigeons diapers!

It'll be nice not having to mop the floor everytime they are out, which is several times a day!


----------

